# Why doesn't DirecTV have Fox on Demand?



## ajiuO (Jun 17, 2006)

They have CBS, NBC, ABC... Why not fox?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

ajiuO said:


> They have CBS, NBC, ABC... Why not fox?


I have been wondering the same thing. I would guess that the two have not come to the necessary terms in order to offer it..


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Its not in their agreement yet.....next time the contract with FOX comes up, it will most likely be on the table


----------



## JohnBoy (Sep 9, 2011)

Better yet,why no next day air and HD content for Prime Networks.It usually takes 3-5 days or even a week for a current show to show up on OnDemand.

But I agree we need Fox and FXX ondemand to complete the line up.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

JohnBoy said:


> Better yet,why no next day air and HD content for Prime Networks.It usually takes 3-5 days or even a week for a current show to show up on OnDemand.
> 
> But I agree we need Fox and FXX ondemand to complete the line up.


Do the networks offer the content that quickly? What's the turnaround for cable on demand offerings for the networks?


----------



## JohnBoy (Sep 9, 2011)

JosephB said:


> Do the networks offer the content that quickly? What's the turnaround for cable on demand offerings for the networks?


BHN in Florida has next day air Prime Time in HD all 4 top stations.

Alot of their customers dont even bother with a dvr as ondemand works like their own personal dvr with the quick content turn around.

I wish we had it like this, due to the fact all my tuners are not available on a given night to record some shows i like,so I then have to rely on OnDemand.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

JohnBoy said:


> BHN in Florida has next day air Prime Time in HD all 4 top stations.
> 
> Alot of their customers dont even bother with a dvr as ondemand works like their own personal dvr with the quick content turn around.
> 
> I wish we had it like this, due to the fact all my tuners are not available on a given night to record some shows i like,so I then have to rely on OnDemand.


I wonder if it's true on demand or remote DVR. TWC and Bright House have remote DVR and "start over" features. They record a lot of content and you can access it as if it's on your DVR, making it closer to a Hopper than true "on demand"


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

why can't all networks should be like Premium network they have their "New Stuff" up by the next morning


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Last I checked, most of the on demand stuff was not in HD, so I rarely use it. Also most networks are preventing transport controls like FF or 30skip. Not really an issue with "cable" networks, but more of an ABC, CBS, NBC thing.

So we keep those networks higher priority because most cable channels rerun their content at midnight so the DVR just records a later showing.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Quite right! The crappy presentation is one reason to not rely on catching up via VOD, though I'm sure glad it's there just in case.


----------

